# UFC 63 - News & Announcements - Official Thread!



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

The official MMA UFC 63 Thread. :thumbsup: 




> Date: 09/23/2006 10:00 PM ET
> Event Type: PPV Live
> Location: Arrowhead Pond of Anaheim, CA





> War is on the Menu when Swick Battles Loiseau at UFC 63
> By Thomas Gerbasi
> 
> He’s paid his dues and battled his way into the UFC middleweight rankings. Now, on Saturday, September 23rd, at the Arrowhead Pond in Anaheim, California, Mike Swick faces his stiffest test in highly regarded contender David Loiseau at UFC 63.
> ...


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Another match confirmed:



> Jens Pulver, the only lightweight champion in the history of the UFC, is back, and on Saturday, September 23rd, at the Arrowhead Pond in Anaheim, California, ‘Lil Evil’ will enter the Octagon for the first time in over four years when he takes on UFC newcomer Joe Lauzon at UFC 63.
> 
> And though Lauzon (12-3) will be making his UFC debut against one of the top 155-pounders in the world, according to Pulver (21-6-1), he’s treating this fight as if it’s a title match.
> 
> ...


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*For The UFC Welterweight Title *
[41-4-0] Matt Hughes vs. BJ Penn [10-3-1] 

[15-5-0] David Loiseau vs. Mike Swick [11-1-0] 

[21-6-1] Jens Pulver vs. Joe Lauzon [13-3-0] 

[21-5-0] Jason Lambert vs. Rashad Evans [9-0-0] 

[38-6-3] Melvin Guillard vs. Gabe Ruediger [10-2-0] 

[12-1-0] Jorge Gurgel vs. Danny Abbaddi [2-1-0] 

[16-1-1] Roger Huerta vs. Jason Reinhardt [17-0-0] 

[7-0-0] Tyson Griffin vs. David Lee [5-1-0] 

[6-1-0] Gabriel Gonzaga vs. Mario Neto [9-3-0]


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

PulverisbackPulverisbackPulverisbackPulverisbackPulverisbackPulverisbackPulverisbackPulverisbackPulverisbackPulverisback


----------



## aubdoggy (Aug 12, 2006)

I think Matt Hughes wins by tko in the second. I think he wont make the same mistake twice. I dont think he wants to do much stand up with Penn. I could definetly see another upset. I thought he lost the Pierre fight on points, but if it had been a 5 rounder, or just a good old fashioned street fight I think Penn would have taken him. 
The swick vs big dave is a toss up. I like both fighters. Swick is my favorite fighter off the show, but he wont tear down David like he did riggs. Riggs has always been sloppy on his back. Im going to take Mike Swick, but I wont bet on it. To close to call.
Little evil is going to hurt the dude hes fighting. Hes either going to come out like Frank Mir and have a lot of ring rust, or hes going to go out with his fists a blazing. I think it will be the later in the first. The overall price of the tickets have dropped since St Pierre dropped out. No use scalping them. Im still pysched to be going.
Aubs


----------



## VITOCORLEONE (Sep 19, 2006)

*Watered down card*

Is it worth having a ufc ppv event every month now at the expense of the overall quality of each fightcard ?Lets be honest, the last few ufc ppvs have been WEAK! Fans are paying for 1 top-notch fight and usually another that has name fighters. After that fans are being force-feed too many unproven fighters or fighters from the reality show. The last Pride ppv absolute was awsome because it had proven fighters throughout the card. I still love the ufc, but i would rather see a great card every other month, than a watered down card every month.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

UFC Needs to allow knee and kick strikes to the head while on knees and ground..

takes alot of the excitement out of the fight


----------



## bubbo (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi everybody in this community.
I am Bubbo, a MMA/horror movies lover from Thailand.
I'm so glad to be part of this, even though my English is not very good

Anyway... I think Matt Hughes' gonna win this fight.
Even though BJ is tremendous submission fighter
but Matt is so strong and very experienced

I saw their first fight but I don't think the 2nd'll end up the same way.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hermanski*

I agree with Victor about the UFC cards seeming watered down compared to the Pride cards. Surely for a PPV event there should be more TOP NOTCH fights planned? If UFC wants to make money at this and the fighters want to make money lets get more good fights on the same card and this will ensure the puplic doesn't get turned off by these lesser fights packed on an expensice PPV card? Just my opinion.....I will watch UFC 63 but I just watched the Pride PPV and lately the UFC fights have been weak comparatively!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, the UFC cards have been kinda down as of late...but it doesn't mean it won't be AWESOME live! I can't wait for tomorrow. The Pond is only about a 15 min. drive from where I live...so me and my cousin Scott are gonna have an awesome time. 

I hope to talk face-to-face with tons of fighters in the crowd, as well as some photos and whatnot. We'll see how it goes. The event is gonna be amped up though.


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

UFC usually sells out in hockey sized stadiums and ballrooms easily, I say why not hold one big event every year where each title is defended in like a football sized stadium like Wrestlemania. Its very popular in U.S.A. nowadays and would easily sell out if they had a great and memorable event/card. Such as how PRIDE FC has the Grand Prix and Shockwave. Why not UFC do something like that and hold it in a football arena and break U.S.A. attendance records?


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Just found this in my e-mail inbox. Thought it was cool looking. Decided to post. Enjoy!


----------



## WandyBJPenn (Jul 14, 2006)

Jen Pulver got ktfo!!!


----------



## Hughesfan2791 (Oct 5, 2006)

Matt Hughes Wins !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

